# بريــد أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة *_^



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

*





:smil16:
أزيييييييييييكم ؟
بصوا بقى صحصحوا معايا كده وبلاش نوووووووم :smil8:
عجبتنى فكرة فقلت نعملها أحنا كماااااااان محدش أحسن مننا يعنى 30:
ههههه
المهم الفكرة دى واضحة من أسمها ( بريد الأصدقاء ) وهى عبارة عن ..
كل عضو يدخل يشوف مين ساب رسالة وقاله ايه وهكذا
بتبقى من العضو... للعضو... ونص الرسالة...
وطبعا أنا حبييت أنه يكون فى الترفيهى لحاجات كتييييييير 
أولها فى قسمى :t30: ههههه
لا بجد عشان كلنا بنحب الضحك طبعااااااا 
وعلى كل عضو فى تسجيل دخوله للمنتدى يدخل هنا يشوف بريده 
وأناااااااااا هبتدى..
من المشرفة مرمر  ( أستغلال للمنصب بقى  leasantrهههه)
إلى كل أعضااااااااااء المنتدى 
نص الرسالة..
إياااااااااك مشفش عضو دخل الموضوع ده :nunu0000::nunu0000:
هو حر طبعاld:
هههههههه
هااااااااا عجباكم الفكرة المسروقة دى ولا نحذف ؟؟ :36_1_47:

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*من كيوبيد
الى مرمر كوبتك

حلى عنى انا مش فايق

ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 مارس 2010)

*من حكمدار العاصمة دولا الي السيدة مرمر القاطنة بدير منتدي الكنيسة

لا تحذفي الموضوع .. الموضوع به سم قاتل

لع لع لع شكل الموضوع كده جامد يا ابو حفيظة 
*​


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2010)

*لا يا مرمر 
نحذف احسن
هههههههه
من العضو just member
للعضوة كوبتك مرمر
نص الرسالة:: حلو اوي موضوعك 
بس ياريت تبطلي افتراء علي الاعضاء
ههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

أحم..
هنبتديهاا بقى خناق كده 30:
هـــيييييه 
أحم أحم..
هههههه
من مرمر اللى هو أنااااااا :smil16:
للحلوين كيوبيد وعادل وجوجو 
منــــــــــورين :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
هههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

يثبت
ههههههه
عفواً ظنيت نفسي بالبرامج او الثقافي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ثبتيه..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
من سندريلا الى كوبتك مرمر
الرسالة 
ياجامد ياجامد
ههههههههههههههه

لابجد فكرة جامدة
ثاااااانكس​*


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2010)

*
من جوجو 
لكليمو
نص الرسالة:: ديما شايفك مبدع يا كليمو 
قولي بقي من وين جبتة ها الابداع
ههههه

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2010)

بما انك انتى اللى افتتحتى الموضوع 
يبقى الرسالة الاولى ليكى
تسلم ايدك يابت انتى 
وهيبقى جامد انشالله​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مارس 2010)

*من ميرو اي مرمر 
اتهدي عشان لو انا والاعضاء الطيبين دول اتلمنا عليكي 
هنتعبك عن جد*


----------



## *koki* (15 مارس 2010)

مينى الى كوبتك مرمر الموضوع حلو اوى


----------



## Critic (15 مارس 2010)

*من كريتيك
 الى جميع المنتدى​
مرمر رجعت تانى المنتدى و بدأت حملتها فى الشقاوة فترقبوا المزيد من المواضيع الشقية الفرفوشية
*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

المنتدى اللي فيه حلوين زيك اخي جوجو
وزي كل الاعضاء بالتأكيد سيبدع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لكل الأعضاااااااء 
بجد فرحانة أن الموضوع عجابكم كده 30:
مضطرة أفرح فى الأول كده وبعد كده نطلع المواهب بقى :t30:
هههههه

من مرمر لكليموووووووو
حلووة ياكليمو الصورة بجد 
وأنا كنت فعلا هنفذ اللى قولته بس مش هثبت دلوقت 
أنما أنت قولت يبقى ينفذ30:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2010)

*من كوكى للشقية مرمر
تعيشى وتلطشى ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Mason (15 مارس 2010)

_منى للمشرفة الشقية أوى_
_بقولها عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل _
_الفكرة _
_وحتى لو كانت ملطوشة_
_ههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مارس 2010)

مني لكل الاعضاء 
عايزين نشاط يا شباب 
ومنورين كلكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

مــــــنى:smil16:
للحلوة ميرو أنجل حبيبتى 
الرسالة بقى 
قلبى حبك وايه ذنبه مش لاقى حد جنبه قلبى ضاع منى معاكى نمرة كرومبو ؟
ههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مارس 2010)

لا احذفي ههههههه

ولا مش حابه تتعبي ممكن اقوملك بالواجب

من مديرك يا بت

للمشرفة كوبتك مرمر

نص الرسالة / ان كان عاجبك :nunu0000:​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2010)

من تاسونى الى مرمر

ويلكم باك للمنتدى 

عايزين حفلة بالمناسبة دى ويكون فيها كل ما لذ وطاب نمن الاصناف
فول بطاطس عدس كشرى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (16 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل قوي وفيه روح اجمل من كل الاعضاء
من ضحكه الي مرمر
شكرااااااااا
جدااااااااا
للموضوع ده
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

* أختنا مرمر موضوع رائع بالفعل ,, 



منى الى تاسونى {  tasoni queena  }


موافقين على الحفله لكن على حسابك



​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2010)

*من عظمه جناب السيد الدكتور الاستاذ الاسطي \ عياد 
بكل تواضع طبعا
الي زعيم حزب الشقاوه وخفه الدم في المنتدي 
كوبتيك مرمر
 نص الرساله : شغل جامد يا ابو حفيظه 
بس دي حاجه واحده من ضمن حمله ولا هتلحسي كلامك 
مستنيني هجوم مواضيع 
فهماني طبعا
واي تصميمات تحتاجيها للمواضيع 
احم احم  نحن هنا ​*


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2010)

يخربيت مواضيعك يا مارو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

أحم أحم..
من كوبتك لمرمر لكوبتك مينا 
نص الرسالة..
هو أنا أتكلمت :36_1_6:
هههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

من كوبتك مرمر لعيااااااااد
نص الرسالة..
صغر الخط شوية عليا الطلاج كلنا بنشوف ولابسين نظارات زى الفل:010105~332:
ههههه
وأكيد لو أحتاجنا أى تصميمات هنقولك يافندم :786wl:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مارس 2010)

منى لمرمر الشقية موضوع هايلاوعى تحذفيه لاطخك عيارين بجولك اه وانا مبهزرش لانه بيجلب بضحك وده غلط هههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مارس 2010)

كوبتك مرمر 

كوبتك مرمر

هل تسمعني 

حول

الفكره مش عاجبيتني 

بل هي  
( باللهجه السوريه ) خرطت مشطي 

( باللهجه الاردنيه ) قلبت طاقية راسي

حول​


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2010)

منوره با اجمل واشقى مرموره

ايوه كده راجعه بفكره جامده يا قمر

الرساله منى لجميع اعضاء المنتدى ومينا طبعا

ولمرموه الشقيه
​


----------



## الروح النارى (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *إياااااااااك مشفش عضو دخل الموضوع ده :nunu0000::nunu0000:*
> ​


 
*أدينى حاضر ابله Coptic MarMar*

*بس لازم الشومه دى*

*أنا برىء معملتش حاجة*

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 مارس 2010)

عجبني الموضوع بجد يامرمر  اوعي تحزفيه وابتدي يلا
واديني بازغرط لك علي نجاح الموضوع مقدما30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى عاشقه

غيري مكانك لانه صوتك بيقطع و مش سامعك كويس 

الو 

الو

الووووووووووووووووووو

شكله انقطع الخط​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2010)

من تاسونى كوينا

الى نهيسى

اول واحد معزوم على الحفلة

والمناسبة اتضاعفت مش بس عشان الفكرة الحلوة دى لا

ده انا كمان نجحت

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 مارس 2010)

من ديدى لمرمر الشقية العسولة 

ايه المواضيع الجامدة دى 
منورة يا جميل والمرح جه تانى للمنتدى


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 مارس 2010)

*من ديدى الى تاسونى 

مبروك للنجاح ياقمر
ويارب دايما
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 مارس 2010)

بجد الموضوع جامددددددد

ونظرا لانى كنت غايب عن المشاركة فترة كبيرة وكنت بتصفح المنتدى فقد من متة لاخرى

ابعت رسالة لكل الاعضاء واقلهم وحشتونى جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> من كوبتك مرمر لعيااااااااد
> نص الرسالة..
> صغر الخط شوية عليا الطلاج كلنا بنشوف ولابسين نظارات زى الفل:010105~332:
> ههههه
> وأكيد لو أحتاجنا أى تصميمات هنقولك يافندم :786wl:​



_*من عياد لـ كوبتيك مرمر
حلو الخط ده*_​ابقي وريني هتقريه ازاي :t30:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه فكرة سكر زيك يا مرمورة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

منى :smil16: لعيااااااااد
نص الرسالة..
أحنا لابسين نظارات يابااااااا عيب عليك 
ههههه
المعلم مرمر معاك 30: 
ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

منى لكل الأعضاء اللى عجبهم موضوعى ووووبس :t30:
نص الرسالة ..
نورتوا الموضوع زيادة عن اللزوم 
أحب أفهم بقى فاتورة الكهربا على ميييييين :t9:
هههههه
أحنا نحب نشتغل على نور برضه 30:​


----------



## *koki* (16 مارس 2010)

منى لكوبتك مرمر 
نص الفاتورة عليا


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2010)

من عمك كوبتك ليكي يا بت يا مرمر

نص الرسالة / وانتي تقدري تتكلمي :t36:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

ههههههههه
من الأنسة مرمر للمجند كوبتك سابقا :01A0FF~139:
نص الرسالة ..
أقدر ونص وتلت تربع وفيا لساااااااان حتى شوف :t12:
هههههه​


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 مارس 2010)

*ليكي شعبية كبيرة قوي يا كوبتك مرمر
في انتظار المزيد
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2010)

*منى الى نوستتى

ايه اخبار البيبسى ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2010)

من بنت العدرا 
الى المدعوة سويتى صويتى كوكى ههههههههههههه
خليك هااااااااااادى هاااااااااااااادى واشربى بيبسى  
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

من مرمر :smil16:
للمعلمين كوكى و بنت العدرا
نص الرسالة..
مش عاوزة شغب منك ليها فى الموضوع 
اتهدوااااااااا بدال ما أغلق الموضوع وأنتوا فيييييه :t30:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2010)

من بنت العدرا
الى مرمر كعب الغزال كايدة العزال 
ملكيييييش دعوة مش انتى بعتى اللينك سيبينا ننطلق
​


----------



## *koki* (16 مارس 2010)

منى لكل بنت زى السكر و بس
انا فرحانة انى معاكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2010)

*منى لنوستتى

نعمل ايه فى.........الاخرين يا اوختى ههههههههههههههه

يالا واحده صاروخ توصل البيت بقا بس بسرعه

 هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> من مرمر :smil16:
> للمعلمين كوكى و بنت العدرا
> نص الرسالة..
> مش عاوزة شغب منك ليها فى الموضوع
> اتهدوااااااااا بدال ما أغلق الموضوع وأنتوا فيييييه :t30:​


*
الى يعمل موضوع يكون اده

ويسيب المعلمين ينطلقوا براحتهم ههههههههههههههههه

وميستخدمش الوانك فيه :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

منى :smil16:
للمعلمين سويتى وبنت العدرا 
( كأننا فى.... :11azy: )
أقولكم بعدين بلاش هنا هههههه
نص الرسالة..
متلعبوش بعداد عمركم يا كتاكيييييييت 
كل واحدة تمشى بعدادها أحسن لها ههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2010)

*من سندريلا ل كريتيك
نص الرسالة :
اللهم قوى ايمانك يا بنى
:t30::t30:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2010)

من Kalala Kmy 
للبت صاحبة محل الموبايلات ده برسايلها 
ابعدى عنننننننننى يا بت انتى
احنا براحتنا نمشى بأى حاجة انشالله بالطاقة الذرية هههههههه 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> منى :smil16:
> للمعلمين سويتى وبنت العدرا
> ( كأننا فى.... :11azy: )
> أقولكم بعدين بلاش هنا هههههه
> ...


*
لا جيتى فى سكة غلط ياحلوة
الحقى انتى امشى بعدادك وبالوانك :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> من Kalala Kmy
> للبت صاحبة محل الموبايلات ده برسايلها
> ابعدى عنننننننننى يا بت انتى
> احنا براحتنا نمشى بأى حاجة انشالله بالطاقة الذرية هههههههه
> ​



ههههههههههه
أنتى بتتكلمى بالشفرة يا...
( الكلمة الغريبة اللى قالتلها كوكى هههه )
من مرمر :smil16:
ليييييكى ياهانم 
 نص الرسالة..
هش ياااااابت ده أحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكوا وكتبنا عليييييه 30:
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

منى :smil16:
للبت كلالا وأعوانهااااا :hlp:
نص الرسالة..
عاوزة أقووووووم بقى أستنوا نكمل خناق الصبح 
مش عاوزة يفوتنى بقى :smil8: ههههه
ويلا بقى الكتاكيت اللى قدكوا ناموا :a4:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> أنتى بتتكلمى بالشفرة يا...
> ( الكلمة الغريبة اللى قالتلها كوكى هههه )
> من مرمر :smil16:
> ...


يااااااااااااااااابت انتى دوكو مين والناس نايمين 
عمالة افهمك تبعدى عنى بس هقول اييييييييه
كأنك يا بطاطس متحمرتيش فى الزيت ولا انت يا أحمد دخلت المعهد 30:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> أنتى بتتكلمى بالشفرة يا...
> ( الكلمة الغريبة اللى قالتلها كوكى هههه )
> من مرمر :smil16:
> ...



*انا اتكلم باللغه الى تعجبنى ياهانم :t30:
كفاية نوستتى حبيبتى فهمانى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> منى :smil16:
> للبت كلالا وأعوانهااااا :hlp:
> نص الرسالة..
> عاوزة أقووووووم بقى أستنوا نكمل خناق الصبح
> ...


يلا يلا يا ام الهنا ناااااااااااااااامى
نوم مرمر عبادة وبعد عن الفسادة 
هههههههههه:t30:
​


----------



## Critic (16 مارس 2010)

> من سندريلا ل كريتيك
> نص الرسالة :
> اللهم قوى ايمانك يا بنى


*من كريتيك لسندريلا
لو فاكرانى متدين و لا حاجة يبقى النمرة غلط 

من كريتيك لسندريلا (تانى) :t30:
انا وراكى وراكى لحد ما تقولى u need ميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن :t9: :t9::t9:
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2010)

*انتى الى سهرتى الفراخ ناموا من بدرى يالا الحقيهم ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Critic (16 مارس 2010)

*مين كريتيك ل كيوبيد و zama(رسالة ثنائية رجالية :t30

انتو شابين عظيمين و دماغ عالية*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
من سندريلا ل كريتيك

اسكت احسن اسيحلللللللللللك​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 مارس 2010)

من احلى ديانة لسندريلا

نصيحة منى ليكى 

سيحى قبل ما يجى اليوم الى يتسيحلك فية :heat:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2010)

*منى لاحلى ديانة
جامد جو تهدية النفوس ده ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
من سندريلا ل احلى ديانة
ولايهمنا  اللى عنده حاجة يطلعها
احنا جاااااامدين قوووى
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Critic (16 مارس 2010)

*من كريتيك الى سندريلا
انا شغلى على ماية بيضة و مابتهددش :t9:
و هتقولى بردو need مين :t9::t9::t9::t9:
 هههههههههههه

من كريتيك لاحلى ديانة
الانطباع الاول : واضح انك محضر خير :t30:

من كريتيك لسويتى كوكى
عدو و لا صديق حددى موقفك قبل قيام الحرب :t30:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2010)

من بنت العدرا 
الى العسولة سندريلا 
الحقى نفسك عدلى المشاركة عشان ده اخونا احلى ديانة 
هتضربى هههههههههههههه
اللهم انى قد بلغت اللهم ما زادت ليا مشاركة
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2010)

*اوووووووبس
من سندريلا ل بنت العدرا
ربنا مايغلطلكيش حرف قولى يارب
هههههههههههههه

من سندريلا ل احلى ديانة
سووووووورى النظر بقا

من سندريلا ل كريتيك
اتهد ياواد انت احسنلك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2010)

من مرمر :smil16:
ل كريتيك وسندريلا وكوكى وفادى 
نص الرسالة ..
يا خواااااااانه نيمتونى أنا وجيتوا أنتوا :smil8:
مكنش العشم بعد كده لما أروح أنا هقفل الموضوع :t30:
هههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2010)

من تاسونى لديدى

شكرا يا قمر على التهنئة​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني كوين

احم احم 

نحن هنا

الف مبروك نجاحك

بس بدي اسئل انا معزوم ولا لاء​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2010)

من تاسونى الى جارجيوس

طبعا معزوم حفلة فول وفلافل وعدس وكشرى وبطاطس

اكل مصرى بقى تاكل وتطلع تعمل غسيل معدة

وعلى بلدكوا على طول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا للتهنئة​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني كوين

قبل اسبوعين عملت تنظير للمعده و تبين انني اعاني من تقرحات 

لذلك بقلك الف مبروك نجاحك من بعيد 

حوووووووول​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 مارس 2010)

* من كوكى لكل الاعضااااااء

مساءكم سكر ​*


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2010)

> من مرمر :smil16:
> ل كريتيك وسندريلا وكوكى وفادى
> نص الرسالة ..
> يا خواااااااانه نيمتونى أنا وجيتوا أنتوا :smil8:
> ...


*من كريتيك لمرمر*
*ادينا فرصتنا بئااااااااااااااااااااا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لمرمر*
> *ادينا فرصتنا بئااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههه
من مرمر :smil16: لكريتيك
نص الرسالة..
حاضر هنديك الفرصة والمايك فى ايديك يامعلم كريتيك 
وفرجنااا بقى :10_9_209[1]:​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2010)

> من جارجيوس الى تاسوني كوين
> 
> قبل اسبوعين عملت تنظير للمعده و تبين انني اعاني من تقرحات
> 
> ...



مستحييييييييييييييييييييل
لازم تجرب الاكل المصرى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2010)

> هههههههههه
> من مرمر :smil16: لكريتيك
> نص الرسالة..
> حاضر هنديك الفرصة والمايك فى ايديك يامعلم كريتيك
> وفرجنااا بقى :10_9_209[1]:


*احم احم*
*من كريتيك لكل الجماهير*
*..................*
*................*

*ايه ده انتى بتشتغلينى المايك بايز مش بيطلع صوووووووت*
*انا كان قلبى حاسس انك بتضحكى عليا ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لكريتيك
نص الرسالة ..
كويس أنه مشتغلش حظك حلو :new2:
الجماهير كانت هتشتكى وأنت عارف طبعا الجماهير
من حلاوة الصوت leasantr
 ههههههه
​


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2010)

*من كريتيك لمرمر
ايه الاحباط ده
طب شجعوا صغار النفوس
هما دول اللى واكلين حقنا فى البلد و كابتين مواهبنا :t30:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لكريتيك :nunu0000:
ممممممم...
ده أنت كده بتلعب بعدااااااد عمرك بقى :gy0000:
أبعد عن مرمر وغنى له أحم قصدى الشر 
هههههه
وبعدين أيه ذنب الناس اللى هتسمعك يا عم الحج :t33:
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2010)

*من سندريلا ل كوبتك مرمر

مش تنسى تقفلى الباب وانتى مروحة عشان محدش يجى:d​*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2010)

critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لمرمر
> ايه الاحباط ده
> طب شجعوا صغار النفوس
> هما دول اللى واكلين حقنا فى البلد و كابتين مواهبنا :t30:*



من جارجيوس الى كريتك

احلا تشجيع

البريد منور ليه 

لانه كريتك دخل عليه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> من جارجيوس الى عاشقه​
> 
> غيري مكانك لانه صوتك بيقطع و مش سامعك كويس ​
> الو ​
> ...


 من عاشقة لجارجيوس كدة الصوت حلو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

منى لتاسونى الف مليون مبروك النجاح


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2010)

> منى لتاسونى الف مليون مبروك النجاح



من تاسونى لعاشقة

شكرا على التهنئة يا قمر​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

من عاشقة ل تاسونى 
لا شكر على واجب 
لسة برده هتعملى فيا مقلب 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2010)

> من جارجيوس الى كريتك
> 
> احلا تشجيع
> 
> ...


*يا سلام عليك
هما دول الناس التمام
ميرسى يا رافع معنوياتى مش زى ناس *


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

من عاشقة لكريتك 
كنت مفكراك هادى طلعت شقى جدا


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2010)

> من عاشقة لكريتك
> كنت مفكراك هادى طلعت شقى جدا


*من كريتيك لعاشقة البابا كيرلس
اديكى عرفتى الحقيقة المرة 
و بعدين كلنا اخوات فى الشقاوة و انتى اختنا الشقية الصغنونة...اخر العنقود يعنى هههههههه *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لجارجيوس 
شكلك مجااااااااامل يا جارجيوس 
قول الحق ولو على كريتيك :t33:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لكيبوبيد
نص الرسالة بقى...
فوووووق ياعم الحج من الغيبوبة اللى أنت فيها دى :t32:​


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2010)

*من كريتيك لمرمر
ليك يوم يا ظالم و كل كبير فيه اكبر منه :t30:*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2010)

*من كيوبيد لمرمر
كل الرساله مش نصها بس ايه البخل دا :t30:
انا انهرده فايق جدا
حتى فاتح بدرى اهو بس فايق فايق يعنى لانى منمتش اصلا 30:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2010)

من تاسونى لعاشقة

لاء لاء مش دلوقتى

لما تنسى شوية

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 مارس 2010)

من احلى ديانة ل swety koky girl

عليا الطلاق بالتلاتة احنا جاين نعمل خير مش اكثر 30:

وحياتك ظلمانى :crazy_pil​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 مارس 2010)

من احلى ديانة لسندريلا

يا واد يا جامد انت يا شديد

ايوة كدة خليكى شجاعة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لمرمر
> ليك يوم يا ظالم و كل كبير فيه اكبر منه :t30:*



من مرمر لكريتيك 
بعيـــــنك لو شفت اليوم ده :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *من كيوبيد لمرمر
> كل الرساله مش نصها بس ايه البخل دا :t30:
> انا انهرده فايق جدا
> حتى فاتح بدرى اهو بس فايق فايق يعنى لانى منمتش اصلا 30:
> *​



من مرمر لكيوبيد
أحســـــــن فرحانة فيك :t30::t30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مارس 2010)

*من سندريلا ل كريتيك و كويبد
هتضرررررررررررررربوا​*:act23:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مارس 2010)

*من سندريلا ل احلى ديانة
مش اى اى ولا زى زى يابنى
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## السمورة (18 مارس 2010)

انا صديق جديد اسمى السمورة تحياتى ليكم جميعا وبأزن يسوع نصبح اصدقاء


----------



## السمورة (18 مارس 2010)

رب المجد (يسوع)له المجد يستحق ان نبحث عنه


----------



## السمورة (18 مارس 2010)

ممكن تقبلونى
صديق ليكم انا اسمى (رميو)​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى مرمر


المنتدى كله منور ليه 

لانه مرمر رجعت عليه

و هي مرمر غابت ليه

على شان تشوف الاعضاء بسئلوا عليها ولا ايه

نحن بنعزك يا مرمر 

نحن بنعزك يا مرمر
.
و يلا يلا يلاااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى السموره 

نورتي المنتدى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مارس 2010)

*من سندريلا ل مارسلينو
نص الرسالة :
نفسى اضربك ممكن:d​*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى سندريلا 2009

الضرب ممنوع 

اما القتل مسموح​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
من سندريلا ل جارجيوس
كلوا الا الدم مش بحبه خاالص
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2010)

*من كريتيك لتاسونى كوينا
فين الحلاوة لاعضاء المنتدى الغلابة اللى مش قولتلهم انك نجحتى*


----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2010)

من هابى أنجل لمرمر 

بطلى يابت شقاااااااوة 

ههههه​


----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2010)

من هابى أنجل لكل أعضاء المنتدى 

وحشتووووونى ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 مارس 2010)

من احلى ديانة لهابى انجيل

وانتى اكتر بامانة 

ويارب تفضلى منورة المنتدى علطول :t13:


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 مارس 2010)

ومن احلى ديانة تانى لسندريلا 

ما تتغريش فى نفسك اوى كدة

دا انا اسم الدلع بتاعى بيكاتشو

لو ما سكتيش هكهربك بقى :smil8:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
من سندريلا ل احلى ديانة
حصلنا الرعب والتهديد يا بيكاتشو:d​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 مارس 2010)

من احلى ديانة لسندريلا

دا العشم برضوا :d

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 مارس 2010)

*من كوكى لسنونوتى

عفرتلى البروفايل 

هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مارس 2010)

*من سندريلا ل بيكاتشو (احلى ديانة) للتوضيح بس:d
عم عشم راااااااح من زماااااااان  ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *من كوكى لسنونوتى
> 
> عفرتلى البروفايل
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2010)

*من كوكى لسنونوتى

عفرتلى البروفايل 

هههههههههههههههههه

اي خدمة يا كوكاية

هههههه



ههههههههه





​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 مارس 2010)

*من كوكى لسنونوتى

تعيش وتعفرته ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مارس 2010)

critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لعاشقة البابا كيرلس*
> *اديكى عرفتى الحقيقة المرة *
> *و بعدين كلنا اخوات فى الشقاوة و انتى اختنا الشقية الصغنونة...اخر العنقود يعنى هههههههه *


 من عاشقة لكريتك 
هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا بس الزعيمة البت مرمر ده انا كنت مفكرة انى شقية بس لقيت نفسى جمبها ملاك بجنحات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من تاسونى لعاشقة​
> 
> لاء لاء مش دلوقتى​
> لما تنسى شوية​
> ...


 من عاشقة لتاسونى 
انا مخى مينساش ابدا


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

من تاسونى لكريتك هااااااااااا فكرت فى الحلاوة​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى كل المنتدى

صباحكم سكررررررررررررررر​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من تاسونى لكريتك هااااااااااا فكرت فى الحلاوة​



من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

انتي بالسجن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

من تاسونى لعاشقة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص زى بعضه سماح المقلب ده​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لتاسونى كوينا
> فين الحلاوة لاعضاء المنتدى الغلابة اللى مش قولتلهم انك نجحتى*




من netta الي tasoni queena 
الف مبروك علي النجاح وليه ما قولتيلناش علشان نزغرد 30:30:30:30:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2010)

*من عياد لتاسوني كوين 
مبروك النجاح وعقبال الشهاده الكبيره ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 مارس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *من سندريلا ل بيكاتشو (احلى ديانة) للتوضيح بس:d
> عم عشم راااااااح من زماااااااان  ههههههههههههههه​*



يا خراشى يختى عم عشم مات :smil13:

ما كنش يومك يا راجل ساينى لمين بعدك :banned:

يلا البركة فيا انا بقى ​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (19 مارس 2010)

من خادمة رب المجد الى الامورة كوبتك مرمر

بجد الموضوع حلو اوى وعجبتنى فكرتة خالص

رب المجد معاكى ويرعاكى

فى انتظار مواضيع اخرى

:018a1d~146::018a1d~146:  ​


----------



## Critic (19 مارس 2010)

> من تاسونى لكريتك هااااااااااا فكرت فى الحلاوة


*من كريتيك لتاسونى
لا لسا شايلك لوقت عوزة
و اى خدعة سيحتلك فى المنتدى*


----------



## Critic (19 مارس 2010)

> من عاشقة لكريتك
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا بس الزعيمة البت مرمر ده انا كنت مفكرة انى شقية بس لقيت نفسى جمبها ملاك بجنحات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*من كريتيك لعاشقة
كلها شوية صغننين و مستواكى يعلى فى الشقاوة و تنافسى مرمر على اللقب:99:*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

> من جارجيوس الى تاسوني
> 
> انتي بالسجن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ده بمناسبة نجاحى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

> من netta الي tasoni queena
> الف مبروك علي النجاح وليه ما قولتيلناش علشان نزغرد



شكرا يا قمر على التهنئة
انا قولت فى كذا موضوع​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

> من عياد لتاسوني كوين
> مبروك النجاح وعقبال الشهاده الكبيره



شكرا عياد الله يباركك فيك
يارب اخلص واخلص
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

> من كريتيك لتاسونى
> لا لسا شايلك لوقت عوزة
> و اى خدعة سيحتلك فى المنتدى



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
قناة المنيرة للفضايح​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مارس 2010)

critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لعاشقة*
> *كلها شوية صغننين و مستواكى يعلى فى الشقاوة و تنافسى مرمر على اللقب:99:*


 من عاشقة لكريتك
هههههههههههه لالا طبعا كله الا المعلمة مرمر عايزها تموتنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لعاشقة 
ليه يابت بتكلمى سيفااااااح ولا ايه 
أحنا بنضرب بس والحمدلله 
ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لكريتيك 
هـش بيتك بيتك بيتك.. :gy0000::gy0000:
ههههه​


----------



## Critic (19 مارس 2010)

*من كريتيك لمرمر
انا هنا فى ملك الحكومة....مش ماشى*

*(المشكلة ان انتى الحكومة هههههههههههههههه)*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مارس 2010)

*مين سندريلا ل بيكاتشو
هههههههههههههههه
تشرفنا عشم الجديد:d​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لمرمر
> انا هنا فى ملك الحكومة....مش ماشى*
> 
> *(المشكلة ان انتى الحكومة هههههههههههههههه)*



من مرمر لكريتيك 
أنا مقولتش أمشى انا بقولك بيتك بيتك وهـش :gy0000:
ههههه
وبعدين اه انا الحكومة هناااا فى اعتراض :nunu0000:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> من مرمر لعاشقة ​
> 
> ليه يابت بتكلمى سيفااااااح ولا ايه
> أحنا بنضرب بس والحمدلله ​
> ههههه​


من عاشقة لمرمر
اجرى العبى بعيد هنرش ميا ال نضرب ال طب عليا الطلاج بالخمسة لا اطخك هههههههه


----------



## Critic (20 مارس 2010)

> من عاشقة لمرمر
> اجرى العبى بعيد هنرش ميا ال نضرب ال طب عليا الطلاج بالخمسة لا اطخك هههههههه


*من كريتيك للجماهير المتابعة
ابتدت المنافسة على لقب "سفاحة المنتدى" بين مرمر و عاشقة و هتبقى فى قطاع غيار بنى ادمين بتتحدف 30:*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *من كريتيك للجماهير المتابعة*
> *ابتدت المنافسة على لقب "سفاحة المنتدى" بين مرمر و عاشقة و هتبقى فى قطاع غيار بنى ادمين بتتحدف 30:*


 من عاشقة لى كريتك بطل تهدى النفوس:11azy:


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى مرمر و عاشقه

خبوا الموس و خلوها بكوس​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مارس 2010)

*من سندريلا ل احلى ديانة
مبروووووك مبرووووووك النجاح
30:30:
وعقبال كل سنة يارب
وعقبالى​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 مارس 2010)

من عاشقة لجرجيوس ال موس ال لا انا معايا مطوة قرن هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (21 مارس 2010)

> مطوة قرن


*من كريتيك لعاشقة*
*ياما حذرتك من القاعدة على الاهاوى*
*ادى اخرتها *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (21 مارس 2010)

من خادمة رب المجد الى كل ام فى المنتدى

كل عام وكل ام بألف خير وسلامة

صدقونى نفسى اشوف كل ام فى المنتدى واقدملها هدية

:give_rose:give_rose:give_rose:give_rose:give_rose

ويا رب يخليكى ليا يا احلى واعظم ام فى الدنيا

ويخلى كل ام لأولادها

ويا رب كل ام تحقق كل اللى نفسها فية فى هذا العام

:94::94::94::94:
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *من كريتيك لعاشقة*
> *ياما حذرتك من القاعدة على الاهاوى*
> *ادى اخرتها *
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*


من عاشقة لكريتك 
طب ما انت بتاعد معايا مش فاكر الشيشة التفاح والسجاير والبانجو والمخدرات 
هو ايه الى انا بقوله ده :11azy:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:30:


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى كريتيك

لقد اتضح لي بان بنات المنتدى قد انضموا الى القاعده

حول​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 مارس 2010)

من عاشقة الى جارجيوس
 ايه ده هى المطوة القرن بقت فى القاعدة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى عاشقه

انتم من القاعده اما انا رح اكون الزعيم​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 مارس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> من جارجيوس الى عاشقه​
> 
> 
> انتم من القاعده اما انا رح اكون الزعيم​


 من عاشقة لجارجيوس 
الزعيم بحاله هتبقة عادل امام يعنى عععععععععع


----------



## Critic (21 مارس 2010)

*من كريتيك لعاشقة
انتى جيبتى الكلام ده منين :59:

من كريتيك لسارجيوس
واضح كدة انهم مش انضموا للقاعدة لا دول من مؤسسين القاعدة 30:*


----------



## جارجيوس (22 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى كريتيك

طالما انهم من مؤسسين القاعده كان من المفروض ان يدهنوا الاسلحه باللون الزهري​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 مارس 2010)

من عاشقة لكريتك 
بجيبه من الشارع الى ورانا ههههههههههههههه
من عاشقة تانى لجرجيوس محسسنى انى داخلة على الحرب العالمية


----------



## جارجيوس (22 مارس 2010)

من جارجيوس الى عاشقه

قصدك حرب زهريه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لكل الأعضاء 
وحدوووووووووووووه 
​


----------



## Mason (25 مارس 2010)

*لا اله الا الله*

*الموت علينا حق هنعمل ايييييييية*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عثثثثثثثثل يا كوبتك *​


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

مني 
ل ميسو 
واحشاني


----------



## Mason (25 مارس 2010)

*منى الى كوكى*
*وانتى كماااااااااااااان يا أحلى كوكى *
*واخبارك يا قمر*
*ياااااااااارب تكونى بخير *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2010)

من مرمر لميســــو
من ذوقك بس ياقمــــر 
وكلنا لها بقى ياعم الحج :gy0000:
هههههه​​


----------



## Mason (25 مارس 2010)

*منى الى كوبتك مرمر*
*انتى بجد عسسسسسسسل *
*وطيوبة وخدومة *
*ولا علشان مشرفة ههههههههههههه*
*بهزر معاكى يا سكر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مارس 2010)

منى إلى ميســــــو
شكلك يابت بتضحكى عليا بكلمتين أكمنى مشرفة 
لا بصى أنا ديموقراطية جداااااااا :t13:
يعنى لو قولتى حاجة غير كده أكيد الكلام هيبقى على فصل :gy0000:
ههههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 مارس 2010)

من عاشقة لمرمر 
ان مكنتش اسئل انا عليكى مبتعبرينيش يابت انتى 
اعمل فيكى ايه اجبلك عصير مانجو جبتيلى شوال سكر:act23::gy0000:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مارس 2010)

من مرمر للبت عاشقة 
وأنتى أخر مرة سألتى أمتى ياهاااااااااانم :nunu0000:
يابت ماتخلنييييش أتهور :act23:
ههههههه
عموما وحشتينى يا أنسة :t4::t4:
سبونا نعيش اللحظة بقى :hlp:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 مارس 2010)

اول امبارح يابت 
وكمان ما سيتك ياعمتى قافلة بروفيلك اطخك يعنى 
طب حسبى تتعورى ههههههههههههه
وانت اكتر ياخالى
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (26 مارس 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> اول امبارح يابت
> وكمان ما سيتك ياعمتى قافلة بروفيلك اطخك يعنى
> طب حسبى تتعورى ههههههههههههه
> وانت اكتر ياخالى
> ههههههههههههههههههه



من جارجيوس الى عاشقه

شكلك جد انضميتي للقاعده​


----------



## *koki* (26 مارس 2010)

ازاى يعنى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مارس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> من جارجيوس الى عاشقه​
> 
> 
> شكلك جد انضميتي للقاعده​


 من عاشقة لجارجيوس
قاعدة ايه بس
انا بقتل من غير قواعد
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ازاى يعنى


 من عاشقة لكوكى 
اوعى تفهمنى صح ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (27 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> منى إلى ميســــــو
> 
> شكلك يابت بتضحكى عليا بكلمتين أكمنى مشرفة
> لا بصى أنا ديموقراطية جداااااااا :t13:
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اومال اية يا أفندم لو مش ضحكنا على المشرفين نضحك على مين*
:t30:

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*منى الى كوبتك مرمورة *
*لا بجد انت عسل ودمك خفيف *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا قمر *​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2010)

من تاسونى كوينا لكل الاعضاء

انتوا نمتوا ليه كده

البريد واقف بقاله 5 ايام

اصحواااااااااااااااااااا على العموم اللحمة جاية فى الطريق اهى

 هيا اللى هتفوئكوا​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أبريل 2010)

من عاشقة لتاسونى
هى دى فعلا اى هتفوقنا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2010)

من تاسونى الى عاشقة

هابى لحمة داى​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أبريل 2010)

من عاشقة لتاسونى 
تصدقى وحشتنى


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2010)

من تاسونى لعاشقة

انهاردة هنسترجع كل ذكرياتنا معاها

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Mason (3 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من تاسونى كوينا لكل الاعضاء​
> 
> انتوا نمتوا ليه كده​
> البريد واقف بقاله 5 ايام​
> ...


 




*هجووووووووووووووووووووووووم على اللحمة *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*منى لكل الاعضاء كلواااااااااا بالراااااااااااحة ههههههههههههه*
*وكل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين وبخير وسلام*
*ويارب يكون عيد سعيد عليكم وعلى كل إخواتنا المسيحين*
*أميييييييييييين*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من تاسونى لعاشقة​
> 
> انهاردة هنسترجع كل ذكرياتنا معاها​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 من عاشقة لتاسونى كلها كام ساعة ونلتقى مع اللحمة 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أبريل 2010)

من عاشقة لكل الاعضاء 
افتح عنيك لاستقبال نور المسيح 
افتح قلبك لاستقبال السيد القائم من الاموات 
افتح فمك لاستقبال الديك المحشى بالرز
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2010)

من تاسونى لعاشقة

ده احنا كنا قربنا ننسى خلاص​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2010)

من تاسونى لميسو

لا انا مش هكتر يا دوب 10 كيلو

مش هتقل

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أبريل 2010)

من عاشقة لتاسونى
لا متنسيش ان بفكرك اه بسالى مزعلنى الرجيم هيضيع خالص ههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (4 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من تاسونى لميسو​
> 
> لا انا مش هكتر يا دوب 10 كيلو​
> مش هتقل​
> ...


 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*كويس مش كتير *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 أبريل 2010)

من جارجيوس الى جميع الاعضاء

المسيح قام حقا" قام

كل عام و الجميع بألف خير

اتمنى ان تعذروني على غيابي الفتره الماضيه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أبريل 2010)

من مرمر لكل الأعضاااااااء 
أيه أخبار اللحمة معاكو ؟؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 أبريل 2010)

من عاشقة للمنتدى هى اللحمة كبست اوى كدة روحتوا فين


----------



## dark_angel (8 أبريل 2010)

_*من دارك انجل الى كوبتك مرمر اللحمة كويسة و بتسلم عليكى*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2010)

*من سندريلا ل كريتيك
اللهم قوى ايمانك يا اخى
هههههههههه​*


----------



## Critic (8 أبريل 2010)

*من كريتيك لسندريلا*

*ايه اخر اخبار بكاء الاطلال *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أبريل 2010)

من مرمر لدارك أنجل 
سلم لى عليهاااااا ومتنساش تقولها متنسيش تزورينا
هههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 أبريل 2010)

من عاشقة لمرمر 
انتى يابت مش لسة اكلة لحمة ولا هو لحمة على الفاضى يعنى الله هههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2010)

_*اول  رساله من جون   الى  جميع المنتدى انتو  احلى اخوووووووووات*_
_*ربنا يحافظ عليكم*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2010)

من مرمر للأعضاء اللى هنااااااا
ايه رحتوا فييييين !!
خطفكواااا ولا ايه :new6:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
هربو منيك
من جون الى وراه عامل ايه؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2010)

من مرمر للقدامى 
ليه عفريت:fun_lol:
هههههه
وأنا يافندم عاملة بيتزا تحب تاكل ؟:new6:​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2010)

من جارجيوس الى مرمر

انا بحب اكل بيتزا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أبريل 2010)

من مرمر لجارجيوس 
أتفضل يافندم وبالهنا والشفااااا :361nl:​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

_*من جون للى وراه هاتى حتى  علشان نازل الشغل*_
_*بسرعة يا مرمر*_​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2010)

من جارجيوس الى مرمر 

الي شايفه انا بالصحن معكرونه و انا بدي بيتزا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

*من تويتى ليكوا
هاتولى معاكوا بيتزا باللحمه المفرومه
*


----------



## جارجيوس (27 أبريل 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تويتي

خدي بالك من سلفستر​


----------



## twety (28 أبريل 2010)

*من تويتى لجاورجيوس
ابعد عن السيرة دى
بدل ما اجى ببدله الكارتيه وادخلكم المستشفى
انتوا الاتنين هههههههه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2010)

*من سندريلا لـــ تويتى
وحشاااااااانى موووووت​*


----------



## twety (29 أبريل 2010)

*من تويتى لاحلى سندريلا
وحشانى جدا خالص انتى
عامله ايه ؟
*


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

منى للى فات و اللى بعدى
انتوا طيبين جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*من سندريلا لـــ تويتى
انا عاملة كويسة

انتى عاملة ايييش​*


----------



## twety (29 أبريل 2010)

*من تويتى لسندريلا
الحمدلله حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى
ومتحمش من سؤالك ياقمر ابداااا

ومن تويتى لكوكى
ربنا يخليكى ياقمر
منورة المنتدى 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2010)

*من سندريلا لـــ روزى
صبح صبح ياعم الحج
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جارجيوس (2 مايو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تويتي

خاف الله خاف ما تضربينيش​


----------



## hangel999 (2 مايو 2010)

*فكرة حلوه للتواصل *


----------



## twety (2 مايو 2010)

*من تويتى الى جاورجيوس
ابعد عن سيلفستر
وانت تعيش سالم غانم
هههههههههه
*


----------



## جارجيوس (3 مايو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تويتي

بعدت عن سلفستر

بس شو اعمل مع هكتور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (3 مايو 2010)

من خادمة الى كل المنتدى

ازيكوا كلكم عاملين اية

يا رب تكونوا بخير​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (10 مايو 2010)

_الحمد للة كويسييييين انتي عاملة اية

من كيرلس2009 الي روما

انتي مش بتزوري المنتدي لية
_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 مايو 2010)

من عاشقة
الى كوبتك مرمر
وحشانى يابت يامرمر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2010)

من سندريلا ل كريتيك
انا بحذرررررررررك
هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

*من روكا لمرمر*
*فكرتك المسروقة مش حلوة ههههههههه*
*حاولي تشغلي مخك شوية هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> من عاشقة
> الى كوبتك مرمر
> وحشانى يابت يامرمر



مرموووووورة 
وانتى كمان وحشانى أوى يابت ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لمرمر*
> *فكرتك المسروقة مش حلوة ههههههههه*
> *حاولي تشغلي مخك شوية هههههه*​



أجرى يابت :11azy:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> أجرى يابت :11azy:​


*فين رسالتك يا هانم:t30:*
*وبعدين مش هجري ماليش نفس:t30:*​


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2010)

*من تويتى لروكا*
*وحشتينى*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> مرموووووورة
> وانتى كمان وحشانى أوى يابت ​


متشوفيش وحش ياخالتى:t30:
ههههههههههههههه
اهرامك ايه يابت


----------



## dodoz (13 مايو 2010)

*من دودوز لعاشقة *
*عايزة اضربك*​


----------



## النور الجديد (13 مايو 2010)

من النور الجديد
الى  مرمرخاصه
والى جميع الاعضاء عامه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *من تويتى لروكا*
> *وحشتينى*


*من روكا لتويتي *
*وانتي كمان*
*اشوفك بكرة بقي:t9:*​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 مايو 2010)

من النور الجديد
الى جميع الاعضاء​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مايو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *من دودوز لعاشقة *
> *عايزة اضربك*​


من عاشقة لدودوز بعينك ياوحشة:t30:
ههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

من مرمر لعاشقة ودودو 
أنتوا الجوز عاوزين ضربكم
هههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مايو 2010)

من سندريلا لكل المترقين جديد
مبرووووووووووووووك
وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> من مرمر لعاشقة ودودو
> أنتوا الجوز عاوزين ضربكم
> هههههههه​


من عاشقة لمرمر
بس  يابت انتى هههههه
بدل ما تضربينى يا ارعة 
ههههههههههههه
هاتيلى هدية عشان عيد ميلادى 
داخلة انا على طمع صح
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2010)

*من جوجو لكل المشرفين الجدد
الف الف مبروك يا اخوتى

*​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 مايو 2010)

من نور الى جميع الاعضاء​


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى النور الجديد

وينك مختفيه ؟​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا 

من نور الى جارجيوس

كيفك شو اخبارك ​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 مايو 2010)

من عاشقة
لنور وحشانى ياحبى


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى النور 

انا بتمام الصحه و العافيه

بس انت وين مختفيه؟​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 مايو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> من عاشقة
> لنور وحشانى ياحبى


 
انتي وحشاني اكثر يا قمر 
بحبك موووووووووووووووت​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 مايو 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> من جارجيوس الى النور ​
> 
> انا بتمام الصحه و العافيه​
> 
> بس انت وين مختفيه؟​


 

اهلا اخي جارجيوس
انا تمام نشكر الرب 
شكرا على سؤالك​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*من مايكل الى مشرفة القسم مرمر

موضوع جميل وفكرته حلوة

حول هههههههههه​*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 يونيو 2010)

من النور الى جميع الاعضاء​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 يونيو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى max

منوررررررر​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*من مايكل الى جارجيوس ده نورك ياجميل​*


----------



## جارجيوس (21 يونيو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى مايكل

مبروك الاسم الجديد يا عسل​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*من مايكل الى جارجيوس الله يبارك فيك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 يونيو 2010)

من النور الجديد 

الى جميع الأعضاء

احم احم نحن هنا​


----------



## holy day (9 يوليو 2010)

طب وهاينفع؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يوليو 2010)

*من مرمر للنور الجديد 
احم احم
و نحن هنااااااااااك
هههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2010)

من بنت العدرا 
الى مرمر مارو
مش عايزة اشوفك فى بروفايلى تااااااااانى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يوليو 2010)

*من مرمر للبت اللى تحتى دى 
سلامة الشوف يا بت 30:
مين مرمر مارو دى يهدك هههههه
من مرمر ليكى تانى بقى ..
انا ادخل اللى عاوزاه لو مش عجبك اقفلى بروفايلك وهدخل برضه :t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 يوليو 2010)

من جوفاني للحلوين الي قبلي
بلاش خناق انا عندي صداع
حرام عليكو​


----------



## النور الجديد (17 يوليو 2010)

احم احم احم احم انا جيت
ووسع يا جدعان من النور الى ارق واجمل اعضاء في المنتدى
بجد وحشيني جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ​


----------



## جارجيوس (28 يوليو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى النور الجديد
انت داخله طوشه ولا شو ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

*من مايكل لجارجيوس


حمد الله ع السلامه ياجميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*من روكا الي اي حد*
*عايزين ننشط البريد هههههههههه*
*او نقلبها شات ههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*من كوكى لروكا 
يالا ابتدى حتى تبعدينى عن اللقاء بدل ما انزل الكتااااااااااااااااااااب هههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*من روكا لكوكي*
*بس كده *
*تعالي هنا وانا اهريكي شات*
*بس انسسسسسسسسسسسسي الكتاب ده*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*من كوكى لروكااااااااا
يالا نبتدى الشات 
اخبار سيحان الحر الى انتى فيه ايه ههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *من كوكى لروكااااااااا
> يالا نبتدى الشات
> اخبار سيحان الحر الى انتى فيه ايه ههههههههه​*


*من روكا لكوكي*
*يلا نبتدي*
*لا الي حد ما الجو حلو*
*وفي هوا تخيلي*
*يا سبحان الله*
*ناقص مية وبحر ونبقا زيكم30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لكوكي*
> *يلا نبتدي*
> *لا الي حد ما الجو حلو*
> *وفي هوا تخيلي*
> ...



*من كوكى لروكا
احلممممممى بالبحر مش هتبقوا زينا:t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *من كوكى لروكا
> احلممممممى بالبحر مش هتبقوا زينا:t30:​*


*من روكا لكوكي*
*يالهوي ع الغل اللي جواكي:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2010)

*من مايكل لروكا وكوكى

لو شفتوا الحر اللى عندنا هتعرفوا انكم فى نعيم وتبوسوا ايدكم وش وضهر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *من مايكل لروكا وكوكى
> 
> لو شفتوا الحر اللى عندنا هتعرفوا انكم فى نعيم وتبوسوا ايدكم وش وضهر​*


*من روكا لماكس*
*انا عارفة وحاسة بالحر وحياتك*
*انا لما ببقا برة الدنيا سخننننننننة كانك داخل سونة:heat:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*من كوكى لروكا ومايكل
الله يكون فى عونكم من الحر
 احنا عندنا حر بردوا بس بيكون فى هواااااااااا نوعا ما​*


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2010)

_*من ماكس لروكا

وده وكانك جوه فرن مش سونة بس​*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *من كوكى لروكا ومايكل
> الله يكون فى عونكم من الحر
> احنا عندنا حر بردوا بس بيكون فى هواااااااااا نوعا ما​*


*من روكا لماكس وكوكي*
*اللي مايعرفش يقول عدددددددددددس:smil8:*
*يابنتي الدنيا سخنننننننننننننة اوووووووي*
*لو لمستي مثلا رخام تلاقييييييه سخخخخخخخخخخن سخونة:heat:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> _*من ماكس لروكا
> 
> وده وكانك جوه فرن مش سونة بس​*_


*من روكا لماكس*
*ايوة يا ماكس ياخويا بجد الدنيا حر موت*
*بس امبارح وانهاردة حلوين *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لماكس وكوكي*
> *اللي مايعرفش يقول عدددددددددددس:smil8:*
> *يابنتي الدنيا سخنننننننننننننة اوووووووي*
> *لو لمستي مثلا رخام تلاقييييييه سخخخخخخخخخخن سخونة:heat:*​



*ولو لمستك انتى يحصل ايه هههههههههههه​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ولو لمستك انتى يحصل ايه هههههههههههه​​*


*فييييييييييييوز هيضرب ياختي:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

*من مايكل لمايكل وروكا وكوكي

اتهدوا شويه مش شات هوه

وانتي يا كوكي الكرسي محتاج اسئلتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لمايكل وروكا وكوكي
> 
> اتهدوا شويه مش شات هوه
> 
> وانتي يا كوكي الكرسي محتاج اسئلتك​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*اهو اتهديت:a4:*​


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2010)

*من مايكل لمايكل

ولا حاجة
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لمايكل وروكا وكوكي
> 
> اتهدوا شويه مش شات هوه
> 
> وانتي يا كوكي الكرسي محتاج اسئلتك​*



*من كوكى لمايكل
انا هريت البت
ومحدش بيسالها منكوا قوموا انتوا بواجبكم زى مانا عملت الله هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *من كوكى لمايكل
> انا هريت البت
> ومحدش بيسالها منكوا قوموا انتوا بواجبكم زى مانا عملت الله هههههههههههه​*


*من رووووووووووووكا لكووووووووووووووووكي*
*ارحمي وسيبي رحمة ربنا تنزل*
*وبلاش تحمسي العيال*
*وشوفيلي فييييييييييين مشرفة القسسسسسسسسسسم:smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *من كوكى لمايكل
> انا هريت البت
> ومحدش بيسالها منكوا قوموا انتوا بواجبكم زى مانا عملت الله هههههههههههه​*




*من مايكل لكوكي

من عينيه جيتي في جمل

شوال الاسئله ينزل بكره

مقدرش اقلك لا يا كوكي

وكله عشان خاطر رووكا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من رووووووووووووكا لكووووووووووووووووكي*
> *ارحمي وسيبي رحمة ربنا تنزل*
> *وبلاش تحمسي العيال*
> *وشوفيلي فييييييييييين مشرفة القسسسسسسسسسسم:smil8:*​




*
من مايكل لرووكا

مرمر مش هتيجي الا بعد كام شهر

يعني قاعد قاعده ومنورانا يا حجه 30:

اسئلتي قربت تنزل استعدي​*


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يوليو 2010)

من جارجيوس الى مايكل

الله يسلمك يا عسل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> من مايكل لرووكا
> 
> مرمر مش هتيجي الا بعد كام شهر
> ...


*من روكا لمايكل*
*تيجي براحتها يا مايكل*
*اكيد منوراكم:t30:*
*تنزل ولا بيهشني:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*من مايكل لروووكا


اتهدي يابت​*


----------



## tamav maria (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لروووكا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

من نيتا لمايكل 
حرام عليك ماتهدش روكا
ولا اجيب لك صوره تاني 
تزغلل عينك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لكوكي
> 
> من عينيه جيتي في جمل
> 
> ...


*من روكا لمايكل*
*ياساتر يارب*
*ع العموم برضه ولا بيهشني:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لروووكا
> 
> 
> اتهدي يابت​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*انا مش بتهد 30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لمايكل
> حرام عليك ماتهدش روكا
> ولا اجيب لك صوره تاني
> تزغلل عينك


*من روكا لنيتا*
*قوليله يا نيتا *
*اهي اهي اهي:crying:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لمايكل
> حرام عليك ماتهدش روكا
> ولا اجيب لك صوره تاني
> تزغلل عينك





*من مايكل لنيتا 

اتهدي انتي كمان

هاتي ولا بيهشني 

بقيت لابس النضاره ع طول

عامل حسابي :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لمايكل*
> *انا مش بتهد 30:*​




*من مايكل لرووكا

بلاش انتي اليومين دول

انتي قاعده ع الكرسي لسه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لرووكا
> 
> بلاش انتي اليومين دول
> 
> انتي قاعده ع الكرسي لسه​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*مش بخااااااااااااااااااااااف:t30:*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لنيتا ​*
> 
> *اتهدي انتي كمان*​
> *هاتي ولا بيهشني *​
> ...


من نيتا لماااااااااااااايكل
انا اتهد ياولا يامايكل
طييييييييييييييييب انا بقي 
اعلنت الحرب عليك
خد دي بقي


----------



## tamav maria (1 أغسطس 2010)

من نيتا لمايكل 
ودي كمان 
ما تزعلش نفسك


----------



## max mike (2 أغسطس 2010)

*من مايكل لنيتا


مين دول اللى فى الصور​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لماااااااااااااايكل
> انا اتهد ياولا يامايكل
> طييييييييييييييييب انا بقي
> اعلنت الحرب عليك
> خد دي بقي





netta قال:


> من نيتا لمايكل
> ودي كمان
> ما تزعلش نفسك




*من مايكل لنيتا

حظك حلو يابت 

شفت الصور وانا لسه صاحي من النوم

ومكنتش لابس النضاره كالعاده

واتهدي تاني يابت احسن لك :smil8:​*


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *من مايكل لنيتا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *مين دول اللى فى الصور*​


 
من نيتا لماكس 
دول اصحاب مايكل


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لنيتا​*
> 
> *حظك حلو يابت *​
> *شفت الصور وانا لسه صاحي من النوم*​
> ...


 
من نيتا لروكا 
اجمعي القوات بتاعتك 
وتعالوا بسرعة
الولا مايكل لسه مش عاوز يبطل
بيقولي اتهدي انت وروكا 
كل القوات تتحرك


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

من نيتا لمايكل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لروكا
> اجمعي القوات بتاعتك
> وتعالوا بسرعة
> الولا مايكل لسه مش عاوز يبطل
> ...


*من روكا لنيتا*
*نديله فرصة تانية*
*لو مش رجع في كلامه يبقا ابعتله الخُط بتاع الصعيد30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لماكس
> دول اصحاب مايكل





*من مايكل لمايكل


ولا عمري شفتهم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لروكا
> اجمعي القوات بتاعتك
> وتعالوا بسرعة
> الولا مايكل لسه مش عاوز يبطل
> ...



*ولا بيهشني :t30:​*


netta قال:


> من نيتا لمايكل



*هي دي القوات
اخرك طياره 
بلاش اجبلك الاسطول بتاعي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لنيتا*
> *نديله فرصة تانية*
> *لو مش رجع في كلامه يبقا ابعتله الخُط بتاع الصعيد30:*​





*الخُط ده اخره يخوف الصعايده

مش يخوفني انا

العبي بعيد يابت من هنا​*


----------



## tamav maria (3 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لنيتا*
> 
> *نديله فرصة تانية*
> *لو مش رجع في كلامه يبقا ابعتله الخُط بتاع الصعيد30:*​


 
من نيتا لروكا
بس تفتكري خط الصعيد 
كفايه للولا مايكل 
علي العموم ناخد معاه 
طريقة الخط الاول 
مانفعش 
نحرك القوات


----------



## tamav maria (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لمايكل​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ولا عمري شفتهم*​


 
من نيتا لمايكل 
ايوه دول اصحابك
انا مره شفتك ماشي معاهم 
بالاماره 
في الشارع اللي مش كبير ومش صغير
صححححححححححححححححححح


----------



## tamav maria (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا بيهشني :t30:​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من نيتا لمايكل

انت كده بتتحداني


----------



## tamav maria (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الخُط ده اخره يخوف الصعايده​*
> 
> *مش يخوفني انا*​
> 
> *العبي بعيد يابت من هنا*​


 
من نيتا لمايكل

لما نشوف مين اللي هايروح 
يلعب بعيد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لمايكل
> ايوه دول اصحابك
> انا مره شفتك ماشي معاهم
> بالاماره
> ...





*مين مايكل لنيتا


شكلك بتتفرجي ع افلام هندي كتير :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لمايكل
> 
> انت كده بتتحداني




*
من مايكل لنيتا

خدي اللعبه اللي جبتيها وهش من هنا

اخرك صوره لعبه 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لمايكل
> 
> لما نشوف مين اللي هايروح
> يلعب بعيد




*
من مايكل لنيتا


انتي والبت رووكا :nunu0000:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الخُط ده اخره يخوف الصعايده
> 
> مش يخوفني انا
> 
> العبي بعيد يابت من هنا​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*اتقي شري:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> من نيتا لروكا
> بس تفتكري خط الصعيد
> كفايه للولا مايكل
> علي العموم ناخد معاه
> ...


*من روكا لنيتا*
*يابنتي ده لو اتقاله هوف هيهوف علطول:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> من مايكل لنيتا
> 
> 
> انتي والبت رووكا :nunu0000:​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*اخرك اعمله يا دفعة:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لمايكل*
> *اتقي شري:smil8:*​





*من مايكل لروووكا


وريني شرك :hlp:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لنيتا*
> *يابنتي ده لو اتقاله هوف هيهوف علطول:t30:*​





*هووووووووووف :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لمايكل*
> *اخرك اعمله يا دفعة:t30:*​





*لما يجيلي مزاج :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من مايكل لروووكا
> 
> 
> وريني شرك :hlp:​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*هتششششششششششوف*:t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هووووووووووف :t30:​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*ده ليك الهوف يا شاطر:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لما يجيلي مزاج :t30:​*


*من روكا لمايكل*
*هكسر المزاج:t30:*​


----------



## نداء الروح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*من نداء الروح .... إلى الغالية مرمر*

*تسلم يدكِ على هذا الموضوع الحلو يا قمري*​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 سبتمبر 2010)

من جوفاني الي روكا ونيتا ومايكل 
اللعبو مع بعض 
مش كل ما اروح مكان القي مايكل عامل مشاكل هههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*من روكا لجيوفاني انا عايزة العب بقا ههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> من جوفاني الي روكا ونيتا ومايكل
> اللعبو مع بعض
> مش كل ما اروح مكان القي مايكل عامل مشاكل هههههههه​




*ايه يا حمااااااااااااااااتي
خليكي محضر خير
والا هخلع من التدبيسه دي*​


----------



## max mike (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*من مايكل لكل الاعضاء

وحشتونى خااالص​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *من مايكل لكل الاعضاء
> 
> وحشتونى خااالص​*




*من مايكل لمايكل

وانت وحشتنا اكتر يا جميل
ويارب مش تغيب تاني عننا

حووووول*​


----------



## max mike (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*من مايكل لمايكل شكرا لشعورك الجميل​*


----------



## govany shenoda (19 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه يا حمااااااااااااااااتي*
> *خليكي محضر خير*​
> *والا هخلع من التدبيسه دي*​


من حماتك لالا قصدي من جوفاني الي مايكل 
انت خليت الحكايه  رسمي
انت الي بدبس نفسك 
اشهدو يا اعضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## govany shenoda (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لجيوفاني انا عايزة العب بقا ههههههه*​


 من جوفاني لروكا العبي ياقمر
هو انا مسكاكي ههههههههه
اجي العب معاكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> من حماتك لالا قصدي من جوفاني الي مايكل
> انت خليت الحكايه  رسمي
> انت الي بدبس نفسك
> اشهدو يا اعضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء




*انتي بتوقعيني في الكلام ولا ايه
طب انا قلت هخلع من التدبيسه
مقلتش تدبيسه ايه بالظبط
وشكلي هخلع بدري بدري
حماتي شكلها مفتريه من اولها :act31:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *من مايكل لكل الاعضاء
> 
> وحشتونى خااالص​*


*من روكا لماكس*
*نورت المنتدي من تاني* *:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> من جوفاني لروكا العبي ياقمر
> هو انا مسكاكي ههههههههه
> اجي العب معاكي


*من روكا لجيوفاني*
*مش قولتي مش تلعبو*
*اه عايزة العب انا بقا*
*يلا بقا نلعب:ura1:*​


----------



## max mike (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من روكا لماكس*
> *نورت المنتدي من تاني* *:ura1:*​




*من ماكس لروكا
منور بيكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *من ماكس لروكا
> منور بيكم​*


*من روكا لماكس*
*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## العضو المجهول (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو المجهول هنا


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

من ميرو للعضو المجهول 
ايه اللي جابك هنا 
اعترف باسمك بقي


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أكتوبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى ميرو

العضو المجهول هو نفسه الرجل الغامض بسلامته​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

من ميرو الي جارجيوس
متحرمناش من اياتك الجميله


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أكتوبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى ميرو 

بدي بطاقة عضوية بالجمعية​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2010)

من تاسونى لكل الاعضاء

مساء الخير ممكن العب معاكوا ؟؟

طبعا موافقين مفهاش كلام ههههههههههه

يللا نبدأ


----------



## جارجيوس (20 أكتوبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

ممنووووووووووووووووووووووووووع​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2010)

من تاسونى الى جارجيوس

هلعب غلاسة بقى هههههههههههه


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (21 أكتوبر 2010)

1) من جارجيوس الى تاسوني 

اذا غلاسه ماشي الحال غير هذا فلا

2) من جارجيوس الي جاست ممبر

الضحك ممنوع اما ههههههههههههههههههه مسموحه

صباحكم سكر​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أكتوبر 2010)

من تاسونى لجارجيوس

اذا كان كده ماشى

الغلاسة انت كده جيت فى منطقتى ههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (21 أكتوبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

اذا كانت القصة بتخص الغلاسة فأنا ( و اعوذ بالله من قولي انا ) سيد مين غلس ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*من روكا للناس اللي قاعدة هنا*
*مساء الخير*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2010)

من تاسونى لجارجيوس

تيجى اغلس وانت تغلس ونشوف مين اكتر ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2010)

من تاسونى الى روكا

مساء الورد يا قمرر​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 أكتوبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

مش فاهم عليكي عيدي كلامك مره تانيه​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2010)

> من جارجيوس الى تاسوني
> 
> مش فاهم عليكي عيدي كلامك مره تانيه​


 
مش انت بتقوول 

اذا كانت القصة بتخص الغلاسة فأنا ( و اعوذ بالله من قولي انا ) سيد مين غلس 

فانا بقوللك انا اغلس منك

​يللا نقيس هههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*من جرجس الى مجموعة الغلاسة على بعض ** تاسونى وجارجيوس
عجبنى اوى الحماسة فيكم مين غلس اكتر هههه
على فكرة دى امكانيات ومواهب هههههه*


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*من جرجس الى روكا
محدش فاضى يسلم على حد
فية متابعة لحرب الغلاسة هههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2010)

من تاسونى الى جرجس

الرجاء التوجهه للادارة هههههههههههه

ايه رايك فى الغلاسة ؟؟


----------



## qwyui (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اة يوم الغلاسة دة دعابة حلوة ههههههههههههة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *من جرجس الى روكا
> محدش فاضى يسلم على حد
> فية متابعة لحرب الغلاسة هههه*


*من روكا لجرجس*
*عز الطلبleasantr*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2010)

> اة يوم الغلاسة دة دعابة حلوة ههههههههههههة


 
يوم الغلاسة العالمى

اشمعنا عملوا عيد الحب لازم يعملوا واحد للغلاسة هههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أكتوبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

مش فاهم 

احكي عربي لو سمحتي​


----------



## tamav maria (28 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يوم الغلاسة العالمى
> 
> اشمعنا عملوا عيد الحب لازم يعملوا واحد للغلاسة هههههههههههه




مين نيتا لتاسوني
مش الاحسن لو  يعملو يوم 
المذاكره العالمي 
هههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أكتوبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى نيتا

ما في وقت للمذاكره​


----------



## بيشوى اسحق (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جميلة الفكرة المسروقةدى اسرقى كتير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بيشوى اسحق قال:


> جميلة الفكرة المسروقةدى اسرقى كتير


*ازاي يعني؟؟:t9:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ازاي يعني؟؟:t9:*​


عشان مرمر ياروكا كاتبة فى اول الموضوع انها فكرة مسروقة 30:
​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

وين اختفيتي و بطلتي تبيني​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> من جارجيوس الى تاسوني
> 
> وين اختفيتي و بطلتي تبيني


 
من تاسونى لجارجيوس

حدد زمن الاختفاء ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> مين نيتا لتاسوني
> مش الاحسن لو يعملو يوم
> المذاكره العالمي
> هههههههههههه



من تاسونى الى نيتا

ارجوكى متفكرنيش

انا بحاول اعمل نفسى مش واخدة بالى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من تاسونى لجارجيوس
> 
> حدد زمن الاختفاء ههههههههههه​



من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

ذاكرتي شوي ضعيفه بس انت اختفيتي ​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> من جارجيوس الى تاسوني
> 
> ذاكرتي شوي ضعيفه بس انت اختفيتي




من تاسونى الى جارجيوس 

اصل انا اختفيت كتير

من اسبوعين النت قطع 4 ايام

اليومين اللى اتوا كان شوي امتحانات ههههههههههه​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

مش قصدي عن تلك الايام 

قصدي قبلها او بعدها​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> من جارجيوس الى تاسوني
> 
> مش قصدي عن تلك الايام
> 
> قصدي قبلها او بعدها


 
من تاسونى الى جارجيوس

هو عامتا انا مبنقطعش عن المنتدى الا لو النت قطع

او ظروف تبقى صعبة اوى

غير كده مبنقطعش عن المنتدى نهائى​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> من تاسونى الى جارجيوس
> 
> هو عامتا انا مبنقطعش عن المنتدى الا لو النت قطع
> 
> ...



من جارجيوس الى تاسوني

انا كنت عم بغلس عليكي
اعترفي الان مين اغلس انا ام انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 أبريل 2011)

*من جارجيوس الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى


مششششششششششششششششششتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق لكم كثيرا"""""""""""""""""""​*


----------

